# E-tools 1.666 update headach



## Prodius613 (Nov 4, 2006)

Welll lets just start off by saying :


DON'T DO THIS UPDATE.


Ok first off it takes longer to load..

Second its got massive problems..

Third on my patch to 1.666 i have an "info currency system" failure. and everything that has a currency value attached to it gives you an error code. 


If anyone has any idea how i can fix this problem let me know.
If you got the 1.666 patch to work properly i need the currency system info in the XML file so i can add it.


----------



## BarakO (Nov 4, 2006)

It sounds to me like you were using a much older version.  Support for different monetary systems was added near the end and the error you are talking about was a common one for people who just grabbed the program and not the lateset dataset updates.

If you didn't do it, you need to re-download all of your datasets that match the 1.666 version of the program.

If all else fails, much better to post asking how to fix it on the CMP forums.  www.codemonkeypublishing.com


----------



## Glyfair (Nov 4, 2006)

Another possibility is that he downloaded the updated data sets, but didnt run eTools immediately after installing eTools or the "base" data modules (3.5, Eberron, Dragonlance, Forgotten Realms, etc) and before installing the updated datasets.


----------



## Prodius613 (Nov 4, 2006)

I was using e-tools 1.5 and everything worked fine. Then i did the 1.666 patch and now nothing works.


----------



## lkj (Nov 4, 2006)

Probably you need to update your datsets (that's presuming you have any). The new code required it as I recall. 

Anyway, works just fine for me.

AD

PS: Oops. I should probably have noted that other people already said this. Oh well. Bit of redundancy.


----------

